# On a roadtrip thru Tucson to Tombstone...



## Jasonic (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey all,

Driving now, soon to be heading thru Pheonix, and Tucson to Tombstone.  Any areas either on the way or outside Tombstone where i might be able to flip some rocks and find someone home this time of year?

Not only Peeds, T's (holes) and Scorp areas also appreciated!

Many thanks,

J


----------



## NYAN (Dec 22, 2018)

I was just in Tucson. There were no Ts, but some Pedes and scorps. 

There’s lots of areas off the side of highways.


----------



## Jasonic (Dec 22, 2018)

Cool beans, thanks for the reply!  Did u see any S. Heros? We're cruising down the 10 currently.  An old friend used to say find a downed Suarro Cacti for a decent shot at finding one.  Any recomendations on time of day  or more specific region or area this time of year?  Or are the all over right now.

Lemmie know if so, thanks again!

L


----------



## NYAN (Dec 22, 2018)

Jasonic said:


> Cool beans, thanks for the reply!  Did u see any S. Heros? We're cruising down the 10 currently.  An old friend used to say find a downed Suarro Cacti for a decent shot at finding one.  Any recomendations on time of day  or more specific region or area this time of year?  Or are the all over right now.
> 
> Lemmie know if so, thanks again!
> 
> L


I didn’t see any heros. It gets really cold at night, so I wouldn’t think they would be out then. I think they are hibernating.


----------



## Jasonic (Dec 26, 2018)

Success!

Out by Glen Rose Tx.  Found a bunch of little guys while flipping rocks near a wash.

Looking forward to looking them all up.  If u have a guess let me know


----------



## NYAN (Dec 26, 2018)

Jasonic said:


> Success!
> 
> Out by Glen Rose Tx.  Found a bunch of little guys while flipping rocks near a wash.
> 
> ...


Those are millipedes and Lithobius sp. stone centipedes.


----------



## Jasonic (Dec 26, 2018)

Very cool on the Lithobius Sp.  Wonder what species of millipedes.  Might be 3 in here.


----------

